# simple termite trap



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

About a month ago while I was in the hospital, all of my ff cultures crashed. I had to come up with something else to feed them until I could get new cultures from Patrick Saurian (thanks, Patrick!). I had read somewhere else in this forum about using a shoebox-size plastic container with a bunch of holes drilled in the sides. Great idea, but I found something that seems to work just as well - small plastic organizer baskets from the dollar store. They were only two for buck. I followed the directions I found in other threads, using very damp cardboard stacked firmly in one basket, then placing the other basket inside as a lid. I buried it next to a rotten log, and filled the top basket with rotten wood. I didn't quite bury the box as well as it should have, but I checked it today and was pleasantly surprised to see that it was already occupied after a month. I placed the contents of the basket in an airtight container to keep the moisture in. I'll fix up another trap to put back where I found it. My frogs are gonna love this special treat!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great tip! Thanks!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

That's a great idea! We have plenty of rotten logs with termites, but it's very labor intensive to pick it apart without killing the termites and them separating them from the wood debris. With that trap, it would be a lot easier to harvest them.

Thanks


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks, y'all! I was pretty tickled when I found the trap loaded, and I mean LOADED. BTW, I meant to say 'thanks to Patrick Nabors at Saurian' for bailing be out of a starving frog rebellion. You know how hot it gets down here in Texas, right? Unfortunately, the first shipment of flies were cooked medium well done. It was my fault for not reading the fine print. Patrick graciously sent another shipment of flies, no charge except the shipping. He's my hero, and he's the reason that I started hunting termites.

JimO, you are so right about digging into those rotten logs for the bugs. It can be frustrating, to say the least. Try this method - if it worked for me, I'm sure it will work for you.

I picked up a few more organizers today so that I can start putting out more traps. Just remember that termites to frogs is like candy to kids. Mmmmm, good, but fattening and not much nutritional value. IMO, it's a good substitute when the cultures crash. And a nice treat when you're feeling especially generous ~

cya!


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Just a question, you used an old box or something similar, didn't you?

Thanks!

Junior.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

She layered wet corrugated cardboard in the organizers.


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks JaredJ!!

I'll try this trap...

Thanks again!

Junior.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Bump ~

Tis the season for termite hunting again. The organizers that I use to make the traps are small, something that most people put bills and stuff in. I doubt the termites will eat my bills, but I have a huge collection of gigantic cardboard pieces that should keep 'em happy for years n years. I got the cardboard from the guys who were putting up new displays at our local AT&T store. I had to fold them in half to fit them in my van. Of course, boxes work just fine, too. 

Cut or tear the cardboard to fit
Dampen the cardboard and press a bunch of pieces into the organizer
Place another organizer on top and press down firmly
Bury it close to a termite source and cover it with rotten wood, leaves; mine are buried fairly shallow due to the hard clay soil
Check it in a few weeks - you should be pleasantly surprised to find it full of yummy bugs.

kristi


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I used to just use a big, capped PVC pipe stuffed with wet cardboard and I'd harvest several times a week during warm weather-- enough to feed about 50 mantellas and five dart frogs.

Just be careful that your neighbors aren't putting down termicides as they are slow acting poisons.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

that's awesome better then taking a spoon and scooping them out the yard the way i had been


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

This is a great tip for emergency feeder finding. Would it be better to just order some tropical ones and culture them or catch wild temperate termites? I feel like the tropical ones are safer to have around the house.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

tim13 said:


> This is a great tip for emergency feeder finding. Would it be better to just order some tropical ones and culture them or catch wild temperate termites? I feel like the tropical ones are safer to have around the house.


Anyone ordering termites from another state should be very careful to make sure they are complying with state and federal law.. termites are high on the list of pest insects that cannot be shipped across state lines without federal (and depending on the state) permits. To legally ship these, both the shipper and the person recieving the termites need to have permits. 

You are much better off collecting your own if you have a safe area in which to collect. 

People also need to keep in mind that this is an excellant way to introduce pathogens to thier collection so if they are feeding them, they should also consider a routine fecal exam program.


----------

